# Heartbreaking Artificial Intelligence Concerto (Under the Influence)



## asigalov61 (Feb 28, 2020)

Reposting link here just in case. Thank you.

Heartbreaking Artificial Intelligence Concerto (Under the Influence)


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

The question is why AI wants to create a concerto. Well maybe it doesn't want to but has been told to do so. As long it has no desire to create something it will sound rather mechanical. And the desire would come from enjoying and communicating music witch is totally emotional thing. If AI itself develops an algorithm for emotions it may be writing music then, but may not be for human consumption at all unless it wants to communicate with us.....and so on.

So far it is on the level of "monkey in a suit" human superiority manifestation.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Something like this starts to feel more like performance art (maybe) than music, though of course there is no clear demarcation between the two. I'm not opposed to, say, aleatory or algorithmic elements in music, but for me there still has to be some human intentionality behind it because I fundamentally see music is a type of activity that happens between human beings.

I imagine it's possible that I could be fooled into thinking a purely AI composition had a human hand behind it (apart from writing the code or whatever), if the AI were good enough. If I were fooled and the AI music did move me in some way, I may have a personal inner crisis on my hands. But I do not believe we're there yet.


----------

